# Pedals for a Clydesdale



## JMHZ2401 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm looking for some platform pedals for my Trek Marlin. I bought some Blacklabels, and loved them!! Problem is my weight and maybe riding style killed the non-seal bearings.

So any suggestions on a sealed bearing pedals (Platforms) that won't kill the pocket?

Thanks


----------



## Fam Money (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been on Nashbar Land Cruisers the last year. They've held up well to my starting 290 and my current 278. The pins hold my boots firmly in place. Great price, too!

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_175246_-1_202669_10000_202530


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Absolute best pedal I have tried.
Been completely abusing a set for about a year and a half so far.
At my 300lbs I can put a hurting on stuff. These have held up amazingly.
Even with smashing them into boulders at downiville, they are fine.
I have tried SO MANY pedals. I swear, I bought at least 6-8 different pedals.
Ended up giving them all away to friends, besides these.
Keepers for sure.
Like em so much I bought a spare set, incase they stop making them.

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1085037_-1___


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

I use wellgo platforms for several years with no problems, I think they were $15? Very wide, all alloy, good pins for grip, sealed bearings. No issues, they just work.


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sun-ringle ZU ZU. Paid $25, hammered and bashed them through two years and tons of rocks.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## JMHZ2401 (Mar 10, 2011)

Fam Money said:


> I've been on Nashbar Land Cruisers the last year. They've held up well to my starting 290 and my current 278. The pins hold my boots firmly in place. Great price, too!
> 
> http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_175246_-1_202669_10000_202530


I ordered these. Should have them Saturday. Hopefully will ride them Sunday morning.

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

Do any of you have any experience with egg beaters? Pros? Cons? I'm considering putting them beneath my 300 lbs.


----------



## 29WI (Mar 25, 2008)

TheAntiSpoke said:


> Do any of you have any experience with egg beaters? Pros? Cons? I'm considering putting them beneath my 300 lbs.


Love them - very cool and easy to use. Not the best in terms of pedal strike and ended with one of the wire arms busting off. I'd look at them again only if the Candy or another with some sort of body around the open cage.

I'm looking at just going with some Shimano XT's. Not as cool but the stuff just works.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

savagemann said:


> Absolute best pedal I have tried.
> Been completely abusing a set for about a year and a half so far.
> At my 300lbs I can put a hurting on stuff. These have held up amazingly.
> Even with smashing them into boulders at downiville, they are fine.
> ...


These, Forte Converts. I cant say enough good things about them.

They've held up to numerous 8-9 stair to flat drops on my old urban bike and tons of hard trail riding. I've got 2 pairs that float between bikes now.


----------



## Giant607 (Feb 23, 2008)

Blind said:


> I use wellgo platforms for several years with no problems, I think they were $15? Very wide, all alloy, good pins for grip, sealed bearings. No issues, they just work.


+1 for Wellgo platforms


----------



## Fam Money (Apr 26, 2010)

JMHZ2401 said:


> I ordered these. Should have them Saturday. Hopefully will ride them Sunday morning.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations.


Did you get out Sunday? How did these work out for you?


----------



## JMHZ2401 (Mar 10, 2011)

Fam Money said:


> Did you get out Sunday? How did these work out for you?


Pedals did not get in until monday. I have rode on them but just near my house. Like them so far. Will be riding them off-road for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## Phillycore (Apr 4, 2009)

wellgo mg-1


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

TheAntiSpoke said:


> Do any of you have any experience with egg beaters? Pros? Cons? I'm considering putting them beneath my 300 lbs.


If you value your safety, you should stay clear of Egg Beaters. I'm in your weight class and broke about 10 axels on their Mallets which are advertised as "downhill" pedals. The last break occurred when I struck a root and the pedals sheered off resulting in a separated shoulder.

Egg Beaters have a reputation for being less than robust. I managed to kill a set of Acids in 9 months of ROAD RIDING. The seals leak like a sieve and the bearings seized and I literally twisted the end of the axle off. Crank Brothers had the audacity to as for $25 to apply their crappy spray on lithium lube when they replaced the axle. That's the way to make money two ways, crappy manufacturing teamed with ripoff repairs that they should do for free for endangering my safety.

BTW, I've been on Times for 2 years now. During that time span I would have probably killed 5-6 Egg Beater Axles and lubed them 4-5 times. I haven't TOUCHED my Times AT ALL. They are still running strong with ZERO intervention, no lubing, no problems.

Egg Beaters are clever concepts teamed with poor execution and shoddy manufacturing. Oh, but the packaging and anodizing ... they have some of the best in the business.


----------



## PooPooPeePee (Aug 11, 2011)

black ops bulletproof bmx pedals. super strong. stick to your feet. scrap up your shins. super duper heavy though


----------

